# mecgeorgeneo's 30 gallon love bucket... now 21 gallons



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

right now we're waiting for plants to grow out more and waiting to get more plants. 

we're planning to downsize this tank to a 15 gallon tank with sump in the near future. and i want metal halides but worried about cost... 









April 2, 2006
Ludwigia repens is dead. In its place we have hygro, limnophila aromatica.
see the marimo ball in the right corner? its so cute! (sorry its kind of dark but the weather did not permit sunlight)


*any ideas as to what the plant behind the limnophila aromatica is?* (right side, red/green plant in front of hair grass and hagen ladder)


----------



## Adrian (Aug 17, 2005)

Loving the hardscape. Boy that's alotta light...you can grow anything in there. All that fast growth must be curtailing the algae.

My suggestion for the rear might be a focal plant like echinodorus osiris since you don't seem to have any swords.

cheers!


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

plus the sae eats everything in sight. hes awesome. 

we had some microsword before but it just wouldn't stay put. always found it floating around so eventually we ended up trashing it cuz no one picked it up. 
but thanks for the suggestion- i'll look into the plant you're talking about. 

i'm trying to find ludwigia ovalis to finish up my plant wish list. and i get some hm, rotala macandra, and more cherry reds this week woot! cant wait...

someones been nipping at the plants... do you think it could be the ramhorn snail? the bf says its the gourami but i dont think it leaves bite marks on the plants...


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

some pics i took and help needed~

HM doing good









pretty 









HELP
i think this is didiplis diandra? but its melting or turning brown... any solutions?









mayaca









red temple plant or alternanthera reineckii?


----------



## bristles (Feb 16, 2006)

*red plant*

Alternanthera reineckii or red temple plant


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh OH! Is that the HM I sent you??? Pretty! Looking real good!

Bristles, good ID on that plant, I was gonna say that.


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah Jen, I posted that pic just for you! I'm waiting for the roots to grow tho...

Thx for the plant ID help. Perhaps I should take better pictures to make it easier to ID the 3rd and 4th plant.


----------



## Goldfishcrazy11 (Nov 20, 2005)

Your tank is overstocked :icon_sad:. They should be in 40+ gallons. If you get rid of one of the schools of tetras/rasboras and oto and/or pleco, you would be fine.

But your tank IS very pretty... My 29-gallon is bleck...


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I am loving that tank.....very nice sense of depth.


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

The pic right above the red temple is Mayaca and the didiplis diandra ID is correct, but I am not sure why its dying on you. What kind of Hydro is that beautiful red plant, it is wonderful and I would like to get some too!


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks for all the nice comments!




Goldfishcrazy11 said:


> Your tank is overstocked :icon_sad:. They should be in 40+ gallons. If you get rid of one of the schools of tetras/rasboras and oto and/or pleco, you would be fine.
> 
> But your tank IS very pretty... My 29-gallon is bleck...


yeah i know it's overstocked but the rasboras school on top, while the rest of the fish school on the bottom. plus when we bought the rummies i was expecting half of them to die (thats what usually happens because they're caught in the wild usually using chemicals...) owell. they're happy. the tank has been running like this for about a year with no deaths, the water parameters are great, and theres plenty of swimming room due to the scape.


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

turbosaurus said:


> The pic right above the red temple is Mayaca and the didiplis diandra ID is correct, but I am not sure why its dying on you. What kind of Hydro is that beautiful red plant, it is wonderful and I would like to get some too!


im not sure of the technical name but its red hygro. sorry. its going to be a while before i prune this guy, this plant had a rough start. ill let u know if i do tho... 

thanks for the mayaca ID help! i hope the didiplis bounces back!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

What a transformation......great job~


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

before









after

i dont think i like all the red plants in the middle... it looks a bit strange. owell, next aquascape i will change.
hehe its dinner time for shrimpies!


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I think you can pull it together by taking out that tall hairgrass on the right, and trimming a nice curve on the left starting about halfway up and meeting in the red center. I can imagine it looking really good after that. Not like Amano good, but enough for the casual guy like you and me. Even if you don't like the 'scape, all your plants are healthy and your fish happy, and at the end of the day that is what really matters.


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow amazing tank. i wish my plants would grow like that.


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

mrbelvedere said:


> Even if you don't like the 'scape, all your plants are healthy and your fish happy, and at the end of the day that is what really matters.


very true!

i thought about taking out the hairgrass for a while cuz it doesnt fit in with the shape of the other plants but ive always wanted hairgrass so...

im an artist so i have an obsession with things looking right. haha.


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

*my love. honey gourami.*


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

I dont think thats red hygro- looks like ludwigia glandulosa to me.


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

this is what plantgeek tells me is ludwigia glandulosa.
http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=153

plantgeeks plant guide tells me that the leaves are green on top and red on the bottom for ludwigia glandulosa and as it gets closer to the light it turns more red.

































this is what my leaves look like. all my leaves are red/orange/brown, regardless of how close they are to the light. 


































this picture looks the most like what i have but if you notice the lower leaves are green. mine are all red. so i can't say that i quite agree with that ID.


----------



## Saints1804 (Oct 27, 2005)

I am very interested in what people determine your red plant is. I'd like to get it for my 240 gallon tank. IF you prune it anytime soon i'd like to trade you some plants if your interested.


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

me too, doug at the fish store said it was red hygro and hes the man so i believe him. i couldn't find information telling me otherwise so i look forward to hearing it. 

i'm not sure if i'll be trimming anytime soon. the hygro had a rough start in the beginning, and its a grow slower although it grows well. but i'll let you know if and when i do.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

mecgeorgeneo - Great looking tank! And that red plant, if it is not L. glandulosa, then I need to rip it out of my tank, because that's what I thought it was toroud: ! That's what it was sold to me as.

Yours looks better though!


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

The pictures from plant geek look like emersed form.


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

hmm, maybe I should post it in the plant ID to get a larger survey. either way i like it and its pretty so its staying in my tank. haha.


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

nice tank, what light is that?


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> nice tank, what light is that?


It's a DIY hodgepodge. Helios case with two Odyssea bulbs 6500K. Coralife Ballast, DIY mounting thanks to OSH.

So, it's been confirmed. It is ludwigia glandulosa. SIgh my faith in Doug has been shattered...  Well its nice to know the name of the plant if I ever want to trim it but my love for it is still the same. At least now I won't sound like an idiot when I name my plants! haha Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

its a great plant. :icon_wink


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

mecgeorgeneo said:


> So, it's been confirmed. It is ludwigia glandulosa. SIgh my faith in Doug has been shattered...


No no! I'm not telling you it IS L. glandulosa. I just was hoping you would feel better knowing someone else out here (me) has received the same plant under that name.

I'm afraid that I have the same reservations you do when I look at some of the pics out there that do look a bit different in coloration. So if someone wants to ID this as something other than L. glandulosa, I'm all ears.


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

scolley said:


> No no! I'm not telling you it IS L. glandulosa. I just was hoping you would feel better knowing someone else out here (me) has received the same plant under that name.
> 
> I'm afraid that I have the same reservations you do when I look at some of the pics out there that do look a bit different in coloration. So if someone wants to ID this as something other than L. glandulosa, I'm all ears.


well im glad im not the only one- thanks scolley. i misunderstood what you said earlier.  

well in the post i made, "name that plant" in the general discussion, about this plant 6 people agreed it was ludwigia glandulosa. rain- showed pics of the hygro species and they do not quite match mine. .


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

****help, im melting!*

its so sad! my limnophila aromatica and rotala macandra are starting to lose their color (turning brown) and their leaves are melting away. I'm thinking it's a CO2 problem but i could be wrong. i dose potassium (K2SO4) at 0.5 tsp daily, flourish, flourish excel and have DIY CO2. Lights are on for 10 hours. I'm still working on getting the adapter for my CO2 tank. 

On the other hand, my other plants are doing fine, even the glandulosa and red temple (i hope *crosses fingers)

Did a 50% water change last week when I found out my phosphates were at A WHOLE WHOPPIN TEN PPM. whoops. guess id better start doing more regular water changes...



















HMM STRANGE... i just checked phosphates again and its back at 10 ppm, any ideas? other than 4 root tabs i cant think of much else. i dont dose phosphates...


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I bet water changes and getting the PO4 down will help your melting plants. You could also try tweeking your dosing schedule, back it down to every OTHER day or every 3 days, and then step it up a little bit if your plants show signs of deficiency. 

Where are your nitrates at? Do you dose NO3 also?

Also, how much CO2 do you have right now? The rotating bottle trick (keep two going, swap them out every week, alternating refills) tends to even out the production and keep levels more stable.


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

eek! i havent dosed nitrates like in a year maybe? its been a while. i lost the NO3 card but when i tested it, it was a light orange (within reasonable limits for NO3). i usually have 2 co2 bottles pumping gas into my sump and one in the display but the sump bottles havent been changed for 2 weeks now. probably need to do that. and the display bottle is a week old. i'll try dosing flourish every 2-3 days then and change the CO2 in the sump and doing a water change RIGHT NOW. hopefully things will perk up.

btw jen, the HM is indeed a fast grower and is growing new leaves! its so pretty! i like it. HM really is one of those plants that you have to try to kill! its still alive and well despite the test kit readings.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm super glad that is working out for you. It has always been one of my favorites!

Your nitrates might be a little low... but check to make sure. 20 ppm is what you want to shoot for. Do you still have a decent fish load? That'll help. You may also have too much K - and unfortunately there is no easy way to check. I cut back dosing until I see them starving (water sprite is a good gauge of nutrient deficiency!) and then bump it up little by little until I find my sweet spot. 

Phosphates can also be released by fish food. Look at the Ash or Potash content of your food (should be listed on the back). If it is > 10% then that'll add quite a bit of PO4. It is fine as long as the fish eat everything you give them, but any that gets sucked up by the filter will start releasing phosphates as it breaks down. Keep in mind that it is quite difficult to starve a fish in a heavily planted tank and if you cut back on food you're not hurting them any (I have to tell myself this over and over - so hard to resist giving them treats!).


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

well after i did a 60% water change, the phosphate level is still 10 ppm! my fish food's ash content is 8%, so that might a possibility? another possibility which i will test for is the fertilizers (possible mislabel?). also my tap water when i tested it came out to a light green/ milky color- i wish i could identify which ppm it was but it was so ambiguous. oh boy. i guess i will leave the tank alone for a few days and see what happens. i'm amazed that with this high of a phosphate level that there isnt any algae in the tank. i wish i could test for potassium. and i took out all the root tabs. we shall see. maybe i caught it before anything really bad happened?

THANKS JEN!


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Another possibility is that your phosphate test isn't reading accurate anymore. They "go bad" after awhile. Hopefully stuff will perk up!


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

hmm the phosphate test is maybe 6 months old... doesnt it take about a year to go bad? i tested the tap water also. 
i just need someone to confirm that their greg watson potassium sulfate chemical is a beige, almost sandy color. And the mono potassium phosphate is a white sugary color.

well i tested my K2SO4 and for some reason it has phosphates in it. even tho it's not supposed to. i think i'll just stop dosing altogether and upgrade the CO2. and do RO-DI water changes. and clean out my filter pads. my tap water has weird chemicals in it. i can't figure out how many ppms of phosphates it has in it because it turns out to be a milky gray/green color. but i know for sure that its not at zero ppm phosphates. and it could have other chemicals messing with the test to get an inaccurate result. chemistry is fun!


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

so ive been doing 10 gal water changes with RO-DI water for 4 days or so now, after that previous 50% water change. and changed the CO2 in the sump and added no ferts to the tank since then. I cleaned out my filter pads and also added Phos-Guard and carbon. But my phosphates are still blue (10 ppm). Sure the test tube color is getting a lighter blue each day but still no sign of yellow (0 ppm). Should I keep changing water or leave it to the Phos-Guard? I've decided not to use tap water just to be 100% sure. but the down side to using RO-DI is that it takes hours to make 10 gallons! The other thing is I need to buy another or borrow somebody's phosphate test kit to make sure mine isn't broken.


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

wow that was a disaster. i wanted to blame phosphates for something i could've fixed quite easily. doh! anyhow the tank seems to be on its way to recovery. im on a dosing schedule now and keeping record of it as well. the macandra is still VERY sad and the l.aromatica seems to be making a comeback altho the old stems are sad.

i got my CO2 adapter and now I have pressurized CO2! that makes me happy. now if summer wasnt so hot my problems would be solved. (temp flux) sorry no AC here.

*to keep the temps down: i freeze water in bottles and put them in the sump to lower temps... works great and its cheap!

i got my new bags of eco-complete~ yay caribsea rocks!


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

downsized to new tank, upgraded equipment

18x18x15 (21 gallons)
Rena Filstar XP2 
2x65w power compacts 6500k 
Pressurized CO2
Eco-Complete


















everything is pearling like crazy constantly! i love pressurized CO2.

also shallow-er tank = better light penetration = more pearling yay!


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

what a tank!:icon_eek: that was cool, Job well done, its beautiful roud:


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Gorgeous Job!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice work. I am envious..


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Very nice,and you took really nice shots of your tank which makes the tank look all the more pleasing to the eye. Great job!


----------



## turtlehead (May 31, 2005)

So how did you fix your melting problem?


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

i fixed my melting problem by doing water changes and dosing on a schedule (MWF-micro, TThSa- N, K). nutrient imbalances and not enough CO2 was my culprit. so pressurized CO2 will help also.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

mecgeorgeneo said:


> very true!
> 
> i thought about taking out the hairgrass for a while cuz it doesnt fit in with the shape of the other plants but ive always wanted hairgrass so...
> 
> im an artist so i have an obsession with things looking right. haha.


you could always draw the focus to the right side by planting some dwarf hairgrass as your carpet, and then the background plants on the right side can be a bit sharper to match.


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

dwarf hairgrass would be nice, and easier to manage. unfortunately my new tank has no room for new plants! 

the 29 gallon was the "let's try every plant i can and see how it grows" tank. haha

so for now im sticking to what grows best for me.

thanks everyone for the nice comments, im happy with the tank too. what made it easy was that i was downsizing so the tank is stuffed, which is HOT!


----------



## ram man (Apr 30, 2005)

first thing that went through my head is "wow" awsome aquascapeing, how do you get your water so clear? it looks like the fish are floating in midair.


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks ram man
im not sure, the glass has the green tint to it... could be that i took the frame off the tank or that the angle of the shot and the light... the light was so bright it made it hard to get many good pics.


----------



## logan (Aug 1, 2004)

how come everything is 'hot'?


----------



## logan (Aug 1, 2004)

what's the reddish plant in the back corner? is that a rotala?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

mecgeorgeneo said:


> downsized to new tank, upgraded equipment
> 
> 18x18x15 (21 gallons)
> Rena Filstar XP2
> ...


Sweetness! I never saw this update!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

That tank has some amazing growth!!!


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

The algea ball looks very lonely, maybe you can add another one?:redface:


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

logan said:


> what's the reddish plant in the back corner? is that a rotala?


Sorry, I didn't see this question. the red plant is ludwigia glandulosa. that was the ludwigia in all its glory...

Lots of changes to the tank, new aquascape, METAL HALIDE and back to dosing excel

reducing plant species to riccia, taiwan moss, HC, HM, crypt lutea, ludwigia ovalis... and soon dwarf hairgrass or downoi (i can't decide on the last two)

as for the marimo ball, no more for me 

thanks for the comments!

pics to come this weekend!


----------



## mabviper (Mar 31, 2007)

I've tried a riccia carpet myself but it's so much work... O.O. Riccia ended up everywhere in the tank. It's great that you kept on working with riccia. It looks great ^^.


----------



## jebarj90 (Mar 11, 2007)

One question. Why is it called the "Love bucket"???


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

mabviper said:


> I've tried a riccia carpet myself but it's so much work... O.O. Riccia ended up everywhere in the tank. It's great that you kept on working with riccia. It looks great ^^.


yeah it is a lot of work! but if you're patient and ignore the anal retentiveness, it turns out ok. i grow my riccia in thick mats by sprinkling eco on it to act as weights. so when it grows out it grows over/around the eco.



jebarj90 said:


> One question. Why is it called the "Love bucket"???


it's my tank full of love and plants and i didn't want to call it a love tank. haha


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

Ok as promised, pictures! Please keep in mind that this is in no way a finished aquascape or hardscape. I'm gonna fix up, move around, and remove plants this weekend for a more final final set up.

Metal Halide 70w Ushio 10k
Dosing 1/4 tsp K and Flourish twice a week
3 caps Excel daily
**I think the ludwigia's gonna have to go but it's soo pretty!
The massive HC carpet is growing!









This is my FAT FAT FAT tetra that refused to die even after all his friends did.
Current fish population: Honey Gourami, Neon tetra, Oto, 6 Rasboras
Cherry Reds and Amanos
Still deciding if I should add more and what else to add... rummies?









Yay new downoi I just got from Robert, thanks!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I like it. I seen the first pic and that white gravel was blinding. Its looks a whole lot better.


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

James From Cali said:


> I like it. I seen the first pic and that white gravel was blinding. Its looks a whole lot better.



yikes! thank god i took over that tank, the white gravel was not my choice.

i hope you've seen the other pics as it improved?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Im looking through it as of now!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

mecgeorgeneo said:


>



This was my favorite pic. That and your most recent. Its great looking it really is. I love the transformation!


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

added more rasboras, 15 total.

I bought a won brothers pro-heat IC 150w heater, it is awesome! the digital display and the on/off light is so much more comforting especially since summer is coming...


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi mecgeorgeneo,

Beautiful Tank and Nice Evolution. roud: 

I just wanted to let You know that the Won Brothers heaters have terrible reviews. They are notorious for failing and sometimes failing "On"--cooking the tank. Great looking heater, expensive, etc, but untrustworthy garbage from what I have read. Might want to take a look into it........

HTH


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Very nice, and natural looking. So you switched to MH. Any particular reason? Did you want to keep the top clear since its a rimless tank? 

Like Naja said, nice evolution!


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

Naja002 said:


> Hi mecgeorgeneo,
> 
> Beautiful Tank and Nice Evolution. roud:
> 
> ...


Uh oh, thanks for the warning. I'll look more into it. I've been keeping another temp probe in there to make sure the heater is working correctly but I'll keep my eye on it.



Betowess said:


> Very nice, and natural looking. So you switched to MH. Any particular reason? Did you want to keep the top clear since its a rimless tank?
> 
> Like Naja said, nice evolution!


My bf upgraded from a 70w to 175w MH and so I took that opportunity to help conserve energy and steal that 70w MH haha. It's much more efficient and the bulb lasts longer. I only have to change it once a year. Although it's more expensive to change bulbs, I'm much happier with the results. and despite the decrease in wattage from 2x65w, the plants seem to be growing fast.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Your tank is so calming. I can look at t forever lol. Im looking into Downoi for my Asian Biotope. It looks great in your tank.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks for posting that last pic! That is one beautiful aquascape IMO. Great job!


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

So I'm having trouble deciding what I should replace the Ludwigia Ovalis with... (the bare wall) 

Someone suggested a Crypt Spiralis but my tank is only 15 inches tall. 

I need something a little shorter and that will fill in thick and nicely. I've tried didipis diandra and limnophila but I think my water's too hard for those sensitive plants. I need something hardy and something that pops. Any ideas?




scolley said:


> Thanks for posting that last pic! That is one beautiful aquascape IMO. Great job!


Thanks Steve!



James From Cali said:


> Your tank is so calming. I can look at t forever lol. Im looking into Downoi for my Asian Biotope. It looks great in your tank.


Haha I stare at it all day long....


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

So you know the reviews of the Won heater's are true, we use them at work and after a year or so, the sensors don't read the temp right, bu for us they have always failed OFF


----------



## baz (Jun 28, 2007)

Maybe Rotala Rotundifolia if you haven't already replaced the Ludwigia Ovalis.


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

baz said:


> Maybe Rotala Rotundifolia if you haven't already replaced the Ludwigia Ovalis.


Aww, thanks but I just got rid of all my rotala because it grew way too fast for me. But the ludwigia ovalis grew in and branched out and it looks great now! I'd post a picture but I just trimmed. Gotta wait for the tank to grow in. 



fishyboy said:


> So you know the reviews of the Won heater's are true, we use them at work and after a year or so, the sensors don't read the temp right, bu for us they have always failed OFF


As for the heater, I replaced it with a in-line canister heater. The won brothers heater has become my water change bucket heater.


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

This is what greeted me when I came back from vacation. DOWNOI DOMINATION.

seriously takes up like half my tank.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

> This is what greeted me when I came back from vacation. DOWNOI DOMINATION.


Wow, how long were you gone???

This is a beautiful tank. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks! i was gone for about 3 weeks. 
when i left the downoi on the right side was three single stems.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Sell me some downoi so Maeda can get some new SPS.

COMON, DO IT.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

How's the tank now???


----------



## stargate_geek (Mar 31, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> How's the tank now???


They are selling it in the SnS


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

Yup, sold the tank. 

I took it down because 

1. had an accidental overdose of co2 a week before we moved due to the timer failing for the second time (garbage)
2. we moved
3. this caused a huge bacteria bloom, in which most everything was annihilated

I am now venturing into the world of terrariums minus the reptiles. 

Emersed plants, here i come!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

mecgeorgeneo said:


> Emersed plants, here i come!


...lettuce?


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks for the correction epic. emersed plants + lettuce, here i come!

they're almost edible size now!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

mecgeorgeneo said:


> thanks for the correction epic. emersed plants + lettuce, here i come!
> 
> they're almost edible size now!


Haha, John told me of your foray into the lettuce world. 

Pictures please!


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

get some poison dart frogs for the setup - they're pretty darn cool!


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

hooha said:


> get some poison dart frogs for the setup - they're pretty darn cool!


they're really cool looking creatures but hmm the key word is POISION.



epicfish said:


> Haha, John told me of your foray into the lettuce world.
> 
> Pictures please!


will take some soon. they look like actual food now, rather than just leaves.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

mecgeorgeneo said:


> they're really cool looking creatures but hmm the key word is POISION.
> 
> 
> 
> will take some soon. they look like actual food now, rather than just leaves.


Wash them off the lettuce! Duh!

No, it's actually the food in their environment that make them poisonous. In captive-bred environments, they're fine.

I'm planning a setup myself...we'll see if I get off my butt to do it though.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

epicfish is right, in the wild the insects they eat give them their toxic poison.


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

cilantro day 5









week 3

















red oak lettuce day 5









week 3

























mint (front half), basil (rear half)









yellow pear cherry tomato day 5

















tiny strawberry my coworker grew (check out my fillings)

















bromeliad


----------

